# Airmiles - Ferries?



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been saving Tesco reward points to put towards a ferry crossing (Plymouth to Santander) but realised you cant swap them for this sailing. :roll: I think I may have found a way round it as I can swap the Tesco points for Airmiles and when I visited the Airmile site it appears you can swap Airmiles for ferry crossing.
Am I correct?
Has anyone done this?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Airmiles*

Hi

This is my understanding of it...

If you have 1000 Airmiles, those 1000 miles are worth £60 off a travel product. So for example, a P&O ferry crossing costing £120 would require 2000 Airmiles.

2000 Airmiles, based on 60 Airmiles for a £2.50 Tesco voucher, requires you to convert 33 x £2.50 Tesco vouchers. (Total face value of the vouchers if you spent them in Tesco is £82.50, or a whopping £330 in deals). There are now a limited number of ferry operators who will accept the Tesco deal as payment.

In summary, £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers will buy you 2000 Airmiles, worth £120 off a ferry crossing or other travel product as sold by Airmiles.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth their face value in Tesco.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth four times that (£330) in Tesco deals.

You can have course save Airmiles by various other methods......

Russell

My Tesco vouchers will certainly not be converted to Airmiles. I would rather they collect dust.

The chances are, if you had £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers, you could flog them on EBAY for twice their face value, as many folk seem to do, and then use the cash to pay for a crossing with another operator that does not participate in the Tesco scheme.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We exchanged Air Miles ( collected from credit card use not Tesco) for a return ticket on the Portsmouth to Caen ferry.

We did the whole thing through Air Miles themselves who booked the crossing, deducted all the miles and billed us for the cash. It was all done very smoothly and efficiently and we think we got a very good deal.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, I will look into it more before I make any rash decisions, although I do want to book it soon 8)


----------

